# LPG tanker on fire



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

It would appear there was an explosion onboard this LPG tanker on the 17th at about 1730 hrs LT Port of Aratu in Salvador . 
http://player.r7.com/video/i/52b179970cf21d009e847ef5?layout=wide252p#
I don't know any other details unless the commentary from the above clip can tell us anything!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/details/ships/309769000


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day willincity,sm.today.00:01,re;lpg tanker on fire.a very informative video clip.i hope there was no casualty's.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Manager's press release:


Fire on Golden Miller - Update (19 DECEMBER 1000 LT Singapore)
19
December
UPDATE: Bernhard Schulte Shipmanagement (Singapore), managers of the Golden Miller, confirm the fire on board has now been extinguished. The vessel remains in blackout mode in full accordance with safety protocols. All power has been shut down since the incident occurred yesterday.

The single injured crew member has been released from the outpatient clinic where he was first taken. He is now resting comfortably in a nearby hotel. 

Bernhard Schulte Shipmanagement (Singapore) again confirm there has been no cargo spillage from the vessel.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day varley,sm.yesterday.21:58 #4 re:lpg tanker on fire,thank you for the update,good to see crew all well.regards ben27


----------

